# Ne pas synchroniser les vidéos



## eckri (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour 
je voudrais synchroniser dans mon iCloud toutes les photos mais pas du tout les vidéos c’est beaucoup trop lourd je préfère les déplacer moi-même à la main
Est-ce qu’il y a une solution pour ça
Merci


----------



## MrTom (27 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Non impossible, c'est tout ou rien.


----------



## eckri (27 Décembre 2021)

ok merci


----------

